# Looking to ski CO or UT Week 52



## 97max01 (Nov 15, 2015)

Looking to rent a condo for 1 week checking in anytime 12/25/2015, 12/26/2015, 12/27, or 12/28/2015. Locations interested in are: Breckenridge, CO  Vail, CO  Beaver creek, CO  Park City UT  Canyons UT
Near ski resorts

Thanks  MIke


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 16, 2015)

I have a 2/2 Sunday checkin at Wyndham Shawnee Resort near Shawnee Ski area. 1000 foot vertical; night skiing. $700 just the right price!

PM for more details!


----------



## markel (Nov 16, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> I have a 2/2 Sunday checkin at Wyndham Shawnee Resort near Shawnee Ski area. 1000 foot vertical; night skiing. $700 just the right price!
> 
> PM for more details!



Doesn't look like the OP wants east coast skiing.  Also, I believe Shawnee has a 700' vertical. Great area though.


----------

